# HID Headlights



## jtorrezxps (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok I am a newbie to this website and also a new owner of a Smoke Grey SE-R Altima. I got a steal with the deal but the only thing that truly bugged me was that the headlamps or headlights I should say wasnt HID. They are standard halogen headlights. That really disappointed me but hey for $17k and lifetime warranty who wouldnt pass up this deal. I checked the other day under the vehicles headlamps and noticed a ballast on the driver and passanger side of the car. I was into great speculation that this isnt a true Altima SE-R but after doing my research and all I wasnt cheated at all. I wanted to ask the non newbers out their could it be possible that the previous owner switched the headlights out for halogens. As far as I know the only other owner was a 52 year old woman that kept the vehicle up to par and thats it! It just makes me wonder if I want to go HID would I have to buy a kit or just replace the bulbs? Please help a brotha out guys if you can I will post pics tomorrow when the sun is out. THANKS 

PS: PLEASE NO 8====) COMMENTS


----------



## nmaschek (Dec 17, 2008)

If you can find out the right type of HID bulb that the SE-R uses (I don't know) and it's the same connector as the hookup, then it'll work. Question though, Is the halogen bulb connected to the ballast or not?


----------



## sseat44 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was a new car manager at a Nissan dealership 2002-2007. If your car is an se-r it came with HID headlamps. I know of one local (Knoxville, TN) 3.5 SE (silver) owner who added SE-R exhaust and badges. 
Around 2004 in the northeast U.S.. thieves began stealing HID headlamps from 02 & 03 Maximas. The problem was common. We would check the headlamps when purchasing used models at auctions. We bought 1 Maxima that was missing headlamps and Bose sub-woofer.
Replacing your HID headlamps is pricey. I am guessing between $200-$600, depending on what is missing. HID's require a lot of amperage and pose danger of electrocution. I suggest you hire a pro to replace these if you are not familiar with these systems. The "ballast" you speak of carries a lot of current. 
It is likely thieves or previous owner pillaged your Altima. I hope this information helps you.


----------



## jvelasco (Jan 7, 2009)

all u have to do is buy the d2r hid bulbs,i did that to mine cuz it already has the ballast from the factory i went 8k looks prety good,hope that helped


----------



## cherylchristine33 (Mar 1, 2012)

Although it is a old thread, I am posting this for doubts who has like this:

Always buy HID Bulbs from a guaranteed dealer. Please change your bulb and check with the connectors.

My kind advice is to try it with high quality HID bulbs. Make a try with sparkhid. They have high quality HID bulbs with reasonable rate. Make a try.


----------

